# 36 Roadmaster rebuild



## mike j (Apr 20, 2014)

Grabbed this a the Three Rivers, Mass. show for basically the price of the skip tooth chain. Had to pretty much rebuild it. New spokes aged, dipped in muriatic acid & wiped w/ gun bluing. Paint & rust buffed w/ bar keeper's friend & linseed oil paste. Swapped the seat w/ one I had picked up at Dudley & homely tires,have been saving for the right candidate. Think it has a cute ugliness to it. Reminds me of something out of a Tim Burton, Coraline, or Frankenweenie movie.


----------



## Iverider (Apr 20, 2014)

I like the result!


----------

